# Lightroom CC



## snerd (Apr 27, 2015)

I came "that" close to signing up for the Adobe Lightroom CC last night. Retreated at the last minute. Damn I hate subscription software!! So those of you that use it, tell me how happy you are with it, and the reasons why I should bite the bullet and sign up. I never use Photoshop, and would be totally lost and brand new to it. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tecboy (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm happy.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm staying with LR 5.6 until I get better evidence and even then I'll probably go the non CC route and just get LR6.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 27, 2015)

The GPU acceleration alone is worth it.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 27, 2015)

Loaded CC. Lightroom 2015.  The good and the bad.
The good.   looks like a fast and improved version.
The bad.  I deleted Ligtroom 5.  Then my problems started.
First photos loaded into computer would not open in LR 2015.
Phone 2 hour, Adobe having control of my computer. I now have
Neither LR or PS.  Set to resume quest tomorrow.  Some of the delay
was my DSL running at incredibly slow speed as the fix was being tried.
But it will get fixed and I will have a great editing system.  Ed


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I downloaded LR CC the other day and have been pleased with it. I didn't delete LR 5.6 though,  I just deleted the shortcut to it.

I've had adobe CC since it dropped to $10 a month and have loved it.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 27, 2015)

@snerd - I went to the CC in December and paid the year up front. No complaints at all for me. It was really nice to be able to come home and download the newest version last week. The new Pano and HDR is well worth it for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2015)

It's $10/month.  I think it's an awesome deal.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

Signed up Friday when I saw they had RAW support for D7200. They do have it for desktop version 6 too but I always get the latest and greatest so I just decided it was time.

Just backup your catalogs first, I stumbled a little on the initial catalog update and just blew it away and started again with a fresh copy from my backup. Then i created my first slideshow, never knew you could do that in LR.

Nothing special but my nephews team asked if i would make them one for their team dinner.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll be honest - I'd cry if I lost my $10/month LR/PS.  I HATE subscription software too, BUT, when you do a cost-analysis, you can't beat $120/year for both programs with full updates.


----------



## snerd (Apr 27, 2015)

I've heard that 6.0 will be the last stand-alone version offered. Any truth to that? I nosed around in CC after downloading it last night. Seems to be okay as far as Lightroom. Like I said, I've never used Photoshop, so that's not a deal-breaker or a deal-maker. The GPU acceleration sounds interesting, not sure I had it on or not. I'll play with the 30-day free trial before making a decision, I guess.


----------



## snerd (Apr 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I'll be honest - I'd cry if I lost my $10/month LR/PS.  I HATE subscription software too, BUT, when you do a cost-analysis, you can't beat $120/year for both programs with full updates.


I saw B&H ran a $99 deal a few days ago. That would have been a deal-maker!


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2015)

With the upgrade pricing before the subscription plan I was spending a bit more than $120 a year.
Plus I had to wait 18 to 26 months for the next new version.
With the monthly subscription I get the new version much sooner.

LR 6 does not have all the features and so forth that LR CC has.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't imagine anything beyond LR 5.4.  I feel like I haven't even scratched the surface yet.  I will be the last American to succumb to the "subscription" most likely.


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

On the Adobe forum I believe i read that 6 would be the last version and that they would not be providing any more updates for previous versions. So even in June there would not be a Camera RAW update for the D7200 to work with LR5. I'll go back and see if I can find that post.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 27, 2015)

BillM said:


> On the Adobe forum I believe i read that 6 would be the last version and that they would not be providing any more updates for previous versions. So even in June there would not be a Camera RAW update for the D7200 to work with LR5. I'll go back and see if I can find that post.



Whenever a new version comes out they always stop updating the old one. That's nothing new.


----------



## goooner (Apr 28, 2015)

I think I will upgrade when I upgrade cameras, probably in a year or 18 months' time. I bought the photomatix HDR plugin for LR 5.6 so I have that base covered. I will probably need a new mainboard and processor too, but that can wait another year as well.


----------



## ValerieGoettsch (Apr 30, 2015)

snerd said:


> I've heard that 6.0 will be the last stand-alone version offered. Any truth to that? I nosed around in CC after downloading it last night. Seems to be okay as far as Lightroom. Like I said, I've never used Photoshop, so that's not a deal-breaker or a deal-maker. The GPU acceleration sounds interesting, not sure I had it on or not. I'll play with the 30-day free trial before making a decision, I guess.



Right now LR 6 and CC are the same except with CC you get LR Mobile and LR web, but if down the road Adobe adds any enhancements and new features you will get them immediately with CC, otherwise you have to wait for LR7. It's pretty unclear on whether there will even be a LR7, rumors are you will have to go to CC at some point if you want the latest features. Adobe  will still have those mini updates for LR6, ie. LR 6.2 with new lens and camera support. 
I have the photographers plan and even if you don't use Photoshop, it's not a bad deal to always have the latest LR features for $120/year if it's something you use often. I like the new features a lot and the GPU acceleration is great. Before, certain things like Spot Removal would get sluggish and it's much faster with  LR6/CC. You can tell if LR is using your GPU by going into Preferences and under the Performance the box should be checked by "Use Graphics Processor." You should see your graphics card listed below it.


----------



## sashbar (Apr 30, 2015)

Since I do not need Photoshop, it is either subscription CC Lightroom or LR 6 on a DVD.  I can pay a year subscription upfront and enjoy it for a whole 365 days with some mini updates for cameras I do not own. Or I can pay slightly less and get LR6 that I can use for as many years as I wish.  Hmm, let me think


----------



## snerd (Apr 30, 2015)

I signed up today! Yes, the GPU acceleration is noticeable on my machine. Besides.......... it's time I learned how to use Photoshop! Thanks all.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah @snerd, now, don't hurt that shoulder trying to learn it.


----------



## snerd (Apr 30, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Yeah @snerd, now, don't hurt that shoulder trying to learn it.


Good thing I'm right-handed! It's feeling a little better each day now. Plus I'm getting a little more strength back every few days too. Hopefully in a couple more weeks I'll be able to start walking again!


----------

